# Bluebonnet and Piney Woods Double DQ



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

To all competitors;

Handlers please check the running order for Piney Woods RC. If you have an early number in the Derby on Friday go to 2819 CR 180 and run there first. Then come to Vinwood Kennels for the Qualifying. The reverse will apply for Piney Woods Qual on Saturday also on CR 180. 

The directions to CR 180 are to travel north on Hwy90 approx. 3 miles out of Anderson and turn left when the white board fencing on CR 180 ends. Go approx. 2.5 miles and the event is on the left. Vinwood Kennels is located on FM149E out of Anderson approximately 2 miles. Look for the signs. 

The opposite is true for the Sat. start of the Qual. for Piney Woods on Sat.

We look forward to seeing every one.

Thank you


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks for the Qual at Bluebonnet:

1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31,32, 33, 34, 35

Running double land blind that is getting answers.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Any Derby updates ??????


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks for the Qual water blind at Bluebonnet:

1, 3, 4, 5, 9, 11, 15, 17, 18, 20, 25, 30, 32, 34, 35


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Lucky Seven said:


> Any Derby updates ??????


They started 3rd series this morning,


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good luck Kenny Cox ! Hope you shake that cold.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

CONGRATS to Troy and Jimi on Bounce's Q Win!!! 

He is a nice, young dog. I knew it was just a matter of time.

Tim


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Troy Murray, Jimi and Bounce on their Qual WIN!!!!

Congrats to my mentor Rick Mock and Bentley on their Derby WIN and to Lauren Hays and Slider on their Derby THIRD!!!


----------



## cpj (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats Troy!!!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Troy and Bounce on your qual win! 
Does anyone know the full results?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wayda go Rick and Bentley !!


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Troy, Tim and Bounce.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Ricky!! That was a great 30th birthday present - Slider has 11 points!

Congratulations Rick! Bentley ran a great trial and I think our siblings made a good showing.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrads to Jimi, Troy and Tim on Bounces win. Congrads to Lauren and Slider derby list with that 3rd.

Congrads to Mark Littlejohn on tje sec and getting QAA.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

YO, Mark......congrats on the QAA.........way to work it Guy....;-)


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Anybody have full derby results?

Mike


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Mike,

Got a text message that our Livvy (MOONSTONES HaM-Maid Marian) got 4th in the Derby handled by Rob Erhardt...that's all I heard.

Sarita


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Sarita, Good job. Does this mean there is still hope? 

Mike


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Lauren, congratulations on Slider's 3rd place in the Derby and achieving the Derby List. Happy birthday!

Congratulations also to Bill and Sarita McKinght and to Rob Erhardt on Livvy's 4th place in the Derby.


----------



## dogman09 (Apr 5, 2009)

I love how some peoples involvement in field trials is through the internet only. Im sure John Caire has better things to do than post results for all you internet dog training gurus.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Rick Mock & Bentley on his Derby win.
Also to Jerry Wickliff & Bandit for second place.
To Lauren & Ryan for their 3rd & 4th Places
To Wayne Stupka & Wendy for RJ & Donnie Fitzgerald & Pepper on Jam.
there were other jams that I did not get
I think there are some litter mates in thoses finals.
(These results are what reported to me, so if incorrect, don't kill the messenger)
Today's another day, good luck to all


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Tim Milligan who handled and trained "Bounce" and Troy Murray who owns Bounce. Great Qual win!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

THANKS everyone!!!! Wish we could have been there. As Linas said the Congrats should go to Tim Milligan as well who trains and handled Bounce to the Win!!!! The hard work Tim puts in daily is definitely paying off!!!!
Also CONGRATS to Rick and Bently on the Derby Win, Lauren and Slider, Wayne and Wendy and Donnie and Pepper on the derby places and Jams.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS to Mark Littlejohn for his QAA!!!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Lauren, Troy, Wayne and Mark! You all had a great weekend, good to see your hard work paying off.


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Mark on your second place.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

hey hey great job Mark. Congrats.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to all....for anyone that was there, what were the conditions like...was the ground frozen or ice on the shorelines....very uncharacteristic weather for east Tx this time of the year


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Any call backs on the 2nd Qual?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Piney Woods qual call backs to the 4th:

2,8,23,27,28,34,36,40

Unofficial


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Unofficial Bluebonnet Derby Results:

1 - 25
2 - 23
3 - 27
4 - 19
RJ - 3
Jams  35, 2, 6, 15, 9, 5, 2, 1


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Damn, what a weekend for Rick, Wayne and Lauren!!! Congrats!!


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Bobby and Dealer!! on winning the qual


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone have full Derby results for both trials?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Troy and Jimi


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

A big thank you to the Piney Woods judges Wendall and Mark. You set up a great test and really tested the dogs and handlers.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Lauren & Slider on the Derby win and the Derby 3rd.

If I'm not mistaken that dog has placed in every derby it has ran.

Nice work.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Rick & Bentley. A First & third this weekend,not bad at all. Congratulations also to Wayne & Wendy for a great weekend also.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Lauren and Slider. Keep up the great work. What a team.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Bobby and Dealer.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Jimi, Troy, Tim and Bounce.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow what a weekend for Tim Milligan. Congrads on your dogs winning both the Quals. Heck you even let Bobby handle Dealer .

Lauren had a good early 30th Birthday present with Slider and Steel both bringing home some color.

Thanks to the folks who judged and worked both trials. Congrads to the others who placed and Jamed.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you very much everyone for the congrats! It was a great field of derby dogs. . . Mike Enmon's dog Isaac, Wayne's Wendy, Rick's Bentley, Joe O'Brian's Roxie, James' Kate, Rob with Otis and Livvy. . . I could go on!

Way to go Tim, Bobby, Dealer, Troy, Jimi, Bounce on a very successful weekend.

And great job Mark on the QAA! (Has it sunk in yet??)

I thought each of the four stakes were well designed tests that were tough - so everyone that finished should be proud! 

Lauren, Steel, & Slider


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Lauren...Bill had remarked to me a while back that you have one heck of a derby pup!

Sarita


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

budsdad said:


> Unofficial Bluebonnet Derby Results:
> 
> 1 - 25
> 2 - 23
> ...


RJ -- Sugar Mill's Hiwood Caprock (Rock)... 2nd field trial entered at 14 months old (JAM'd the first derby and RJ in the second derby). Way to go Rock (and daddy)!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

way to go pebble your gonna be a Rock someday. Congrads Sherril, now run your dog!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats on all placements and jams!!!!


----------

